# Are Sante Fe Roping Saddles any good for roping?



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Friend of mine bought one. Has a wooden tree and this one was made in the US, not mexico. Seems sturdy enough, and she wanted a roping saddle to learn on while she's learns the ropes (pun intended), but I do not really know too much about it.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes. Actually heck yes! Santa Fe are awesome saddles, at least the old ones. As long as its a roper. I started my colt in a Santa Fe training saddle and it was awesome. I offered to buy it more then once, it's not for sale at any price. Guy who owns it mentioned being buried with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Is that wooden tree covered with anything else?


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Used to own on it was amazing tough as nails. Roped lots in it from calves to cows. Miss the hell out of that saddle, had to sell it as it was too narrow for my mare. :-(

Heard a rumor once that they were originally made by billy cook or crates apprentices before they made the actual name brand saddles. I could be completely wrong there but remember reading something online about them.
Throw up a pic if you can
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k4jom (Oct 8, 2013)

There is a 16" Santa Fe for sale on Facebook, William Ellifrits. The group is North Texas Horses, Donkeys and Mules for Sale. He is selling it because it is too wide for his mule.


----------

